# Final Fu TV show on MTV



## AceHBK (Jul 18, 2006)

Has anyone seen this show.  I saw it for the first time last night.  I think it was the first episode.  It is a show with I say 20 MA's who are competing against one another in a series of tests and fights to see who is number 1.  It is hosted by Ernie Reyes Jr. (I didnt know who that guy was.  I was like "hey that is the dude from the movie The Rundown...i have heard his name before")

I put this thread in this section b/c a majority of the people are TKDers with the exception of maybe 2 karate people.

If you have seen this what were your first impressions?

The shows bills itself as seeing which style is the best but everyone there is pretty much TKD.
There is sparring but it is continous point sparring.


----------



## terryl965 (Jul 18, 2006)

Ace I missed it when does it air again and what time!!
By the way how are you doing
Terry


----------



## Flying Crane (Jul 18, 2006)

I saw a trailer for it.  Gotta say, I'm pretty disgusted with the whole idea and the whole setup of the thing.  Pretty horrible commercial venture in my opinion.  dreck.


----------



## IcemanSK (Jul 18, 2006)

I've not seen it yet, but I hope to. One of the trainers (or whatever they are called on the show) is Daniel Sterling. He's a multi-time world champion in forms & weapons. He's also a member of the same organization I'm a part of (USCDKA). I met him in May. He's amazingly talented & a nice guy.


----------



## matt.m (Jul 18, 2006)

Yeah, when does this thing air.  So let me get this straight it is continuous point sparring like in Best of the Best right.  I think I would give it a shot as far as watching it, at least once.


----------



## Fluffy (Jul 18, 2006)

Terry, It's on everyday at 7:30pm on MTV2.

Seems to be a large number of TKD fighters.  XMA is one fighters style?  Hmmm.....

No kicks or hands to the head are allowed? Hmmm.....

I want to watch a few more episodes before I condemn the entire series.


----------



## Gemini (Jul 18, 2006)

I'll give it a shot, if for no other reason than to justify a pov. I hope it's better than the demo I just saw Saturday.


----------



## evenflow1121 (Jul 18, 2006)

Personally, I see this as a total and complete flop.  Even the crowd MTV attracts would prob be more interested in the UFC Show on Spike than this.  I heard one of the competitors on Final Fu refer to this competition as the ultimate competition, lol sure they are ready for the Tito Ortiz and the Wanderlei Silva's of the world.  The link to the video with their profiles was on Bullshido, but I cant find the link now.

Anyways it sort of reminds of American Gladiators except for the fact that you can point fight to the body, and they lack those big nerf balls and guns like on Gladiators.  Personally, I prefer the nerf artillery to point fighting.


----------



## AceHBK (Jul 18, 2006)

It comes on at 10pm here in Texas terry on MTV.
It airs Monday - Friday.

Yes continous point sparring with no headshots and nothing below the knees.
Everyone was a 1st degree Black Belt with maybe 2 being higher degree black belts.

If anyone is interested you can submit an application..lol

It says it is to see which style is the best but there are no other styles except for Karate.  I would have liked to have seen TKD against other styles.
Let me correct myself there is 1 Hapkido guy.

The XMA guy beat the American Karate guy which I still debate b/c it seemed like he really lost.

Is it like Best of the Best..HA!! lol  Just punching and kicking, no throws or anything.  More points are given if u connect with a ariel kicks (guess that is why the XMA guy one) rather than regular kicks and punches.


----------



## AceHBK (Jul 18, 2006)

I dont wanna really bash the show b/c it is nice to see some MA competition on tv.  I wish it would have called a competition of TKD'ers rather than a competition of styles b/c there arent enough styles represented.

I am just slowly coming to the realization that we will never see a competition on tv showcasing various styles.

I wonder why though there arent any higher degree black belts?


----------



## Flying Crane (Jul 18, 2006)

AceHBK said:
			
		

> I wonder why though there arent any higher degree black belts?


 
Like all "reality" TV shows, there is a desire to populate the show with young and attractive people who have a lot of flash and can do the fancy stuff that is turning some martial arts into more of a performance art.  I suspect that many of the higher ranking people are older than say, 25 years old and maybe can't do all the flashy fancy acrobatics.  They don't have the "sex appeal" that the younger croud has.  This is one of the problems I have with this kind of thing.  They promote these people as 20 of the "best" martial artists, and that is just not true.  There are so many older, more experienced people who could destroy them in an instant, but they are apparently not young enough, attractive enough, and flashy enough to attract a viewing audience.  So we get stuck with a bunch of early-20s-something first degree black belts who have a lot of flash, because that is what sells right now.

It's good eye-candy, but little more than that.


----------



## Fluffy (Jul 18, 2006)

AceHBK said:
			
		

> If anyone is interested you can submit an application..lol


 
And you are under the age of 30......


----------



## Fluffy (Jul 18, 2006)

AceHBK said:
			
		

> I wonder why though there arent any higher degree black belts?


 
Everyone is under the age of 30, but they did have one 4th Dan.  Most are 1st or 2nd Dans with a couple 3rds.  The TKD guy at the end, who somehow won his match (even though he was dominated) did not look sharp.  I think the no head contact rule really threw these guys for a loop.  I know I would have issues with it.


----------



## AceHBK (Jul 18, 2006)

Fluffy said:
			
		

> Everyone is under the age of 30, but they did have one 4th Dan. Most are 1st or 2nd Dans with a couple 3rds. The TKD guy at the end, who somehow won his match (even though he was dominated) did not look sharp. I think the no head contact rule really threw these guys for a loop. I know I would have issues with it.


 
Oh ok..thanks for the correction.  Under 30?!!?  18 - 30 is too narrow of an age range especially in MA.

I totally agree...the XMA was totally dominated in the fight left and right.  He should have lost.  I dont like how you receive more points for ariel kicks.

With the above said im interested in seeing how the Hapkido guy does being that there is no grabbing involved in the point sparring matches.


----------



## AceHBK (Jul 18, 2006)

Flying Crane said:
			
		

> Like all "reality" TV shows, there is a desire to populate the show with young and attractive people who have a lot of flash and can do the fancy stuff that is turning some martial arts into more of a performance art. I suspect that many of the higher ranking people are older than say, 25 years old and maybe can't do all the flashy fancy acrobatics. They don't have the "sex appeal" that the younger croud has. This is one of the problems I have with this kind of thing. They promote these people as 20 of the "best" martial artists, and that is just not true. There are so many older, more experienced people who could destroy them in an instant, but they are apparently not young enough, attractive enough, and flashy enough to attract a viewing audience. So we get stuck with a bunch of early-20s-something first degree black belts who have a lot of flash, because that is what sells right now.
> 
> It's good eye-candy, but little more than that.


 
Excellent point made.


----------



## evenflow1121 (Jul 18, 2006)

Flying Crane said:
			
		

> Like all "reality" TV shows, there is a desire to populate the show with young and attractive people who have a lot of flash and can do the fancy stuff that is turning some martial arts into more of a performance art. I suspect that many of the higher ranking people are older than say, 25 years old and maybe can't do all the flashy fancy acrobatics. They don't have the "sex appeal" that the younger croud has. This is one of the problems I have with this kind of thing. They promote these people as 20 of the "best" martial artists, and that is just not true. There are so many older, more experienced people who could destroy them in an instant, but they are apparently not young enough, attractive enough, and flashy enough to attract a viewing audience. So we get stuck with a bunch of early-20s-something first degree black belts who have a lot of flash, because that is what sells right now.
> 
> It's good eye-candy, but little more than that.


 
Excellent points, this isnt really a serious martial arts show, though I am sure everyone has figured this out.  Its another MTV produced, with a bunch of kids with spikey hair running around, doing their thing, like if they just won Pride or the UFC.


----------



## AceHBK (Jul 18, 2006)

Ok I just saw tonight's episode.
Johnathan's lack of respect for American Karate was soooo uncalled for.  To call it "crap" and to "look down upon" another MA is plain rude escpecially from someone who MADE UP his own MA style!

I felt bad for the Hapkido guy b/c he was so out of his elemnt b/c he doesnt do point sparring.  Without the ability to use joint locks/manipulation  and never having done point sparring he was ice skating up a hill taking on a TKD'er.  His opponent on the other hand faileed to impress me.  Being a 4th degree and his lack of ability to exercise control showed me he has a long way to go.

I have no problem with it being on MTV...some attention is better than no attention.  Instead of seeing movies with wire work now people can see something that are real and what some styles look like.  I think though that they would do better if all the contestants were TKD and Karate or styles that do point sparring b/c as we saw tonight with the Hapkido guy, things are one sided.


----------



## terryl965 (Jul 18, 2006)

Yea Matt was on the discovery channel about XMA and you are right about Johnathon the man that created his own style knocking Karate. 

Matt had a greta fight, wonder why so many TKD guys if they are planning on getting to the very best.

Don't get me wrong I love TKD just should have had a Kung Fu and Kempo person on the show.
Terry


----------



## Fluffy (Jul 19, 2006)

So, it turns out no groin shots (one of the questions I had). And the trash talking has begun......of course, the biggest mouth looks like the guy I think will be weakest link (goodbye). What was that "American Karate Sucks" comment about? Come on, have some type of class.  

Did else anyone notice the corner judges wearing the XMA outfits?

The light contact fighting is very close to no contact fighting, I had to fight....the urge to shut it off. I was not impressed today. Though I did like the 4th Dan who was fighting, he was accused of not having enough control......those rules are hard, he fights and hits as hard as most of the higher ranks I train with. He needs to fight by the rules to compete in this, so I hope he can step it down a notch.

As for the females fighting the males in this comp; under these rules I feel they can do well.  They are fast, no question!  And, I bet, it's because the females face the males they have that no head contact rule.

The best fighter fill not win this comp, it's the one who can play the game and dial it in the fastest.  Out of the 3 fights I have seen, 2 of the better fighters have lost.  Here's a strategy for you, crowd your sparring partner and just through punches....work with your sparring partner and just connect back and forth with 1 pt. shots.....I bet you can get 150 pts. per round each?  Just a thought, because that's how you win this sort of game - not with actual sparring. 

I told my students I would be watching this show, so we can discuss all the little details.......I can now see it will be hard to stay positive.


----------



## AceHBK (Jul 19, 2006)

Being that Matt is a 4th Dan to means to me that he should be able to show more control than the lower belts on the show.  My former Master is a 4th Dan and we sparred all the time and he always stressed control and showed it in our sparring matches.

I am already waiting to see Johnathan lose.  His big mouth is waering thin on me.  It was funny when he saw Ernie Reyes Jr break 3 bricks and was like "his style is awesome".  I was sitting there saying to myself....."he does TKD and Muay Thai u idiot."

I agree Terry, I would have loved to have seen a Kenpo or kung fu guy in there as well.  It is nice seeing all these TKD guys in there though.

Fluffy I did notice the 2 guys wearing the XMA stuff.  I found it weird being that the black judge was a Kenpo master while the white judge was a Wing Chun master.

Fluffy, I totally agree with you on the assestment on how to win the fight.  You do better to crowd your opponent and punch (sine u get 2 pts for punching) rather than trying to kick to the upper leg or body (only 1 pt. for kicking)  I think this will have a negative impact on fights b/c it makes matches look sloppy.  I also see why the ariel kicks get more points (3 pt.) b/c they have alot of XMA guys in there.

The fight monday night where I feel like that guy who lost the sparring match got cheated to me seemed like a really good fighter along with Matt.


----------



## Fluffy (Jul 19, 2006)

AceHBK said:
			
		

> Being that Matt is a 4th Dan to means to me that he should be able to show more control than the lower belts on the show. My former Master is a 4th Dan and we sparred all the time and he always stressed control and showed it in our sparring matches.


 
Can't disagree with you, but I know I would have been DQ'd.


----------



## matt.m (Jul 19, 2006)

For what it is worth, it is on the regular MTV 1, at 11 pm eastern and 10pm central.  I think I will watch it at least once.

I am going with the thought that at least there is some kind of exposure.  Just like the UFC stuff on Spike.  Whatever happened to ESPN and ESPN 2 showing team weapons forms, sparring and that sort of thing?


----------



## AceHBK (Jul 19, 2006)

matt.m said:
			
		

> I am going with the thought that at least there is some kind of exposure. Just like the UFC stuff on Spike. Whatever happened to ESPN and ESPN 2 showing team weapons forms, sparring and that sort of thing?


 
I watched XMA stuff on ESPN like twice but it couldn't hold my attention.  I don't know why though.  Maybe cuase it was all about the show i guess?  Seemed like everyone was moving super fast and was trying to show 50 million different types of ariel moves and while I understand how hard it is to do, it did little to impress me.


----------



## Fluffy (Jul 19, 2006)

Yea, but I did enjoy the creative and power breaking.


----------



## evenflow1121 (Jul 19, 2006)

AceHBK said:
			
		

> I watched XMA stuff on ESPN like twice but it couldn't hold my attention. I don't know why though. Maybe cuase it was all about the show i guess? Seemed like everyone was moving super fast and was trying to show 50 million different types of ariel moves and while I understand how hard it is to do, it did little to impress me.


 
Totally agree, with respect to this show, I have to say it is amusing, last night I saw quite a few un guarded faces, stances, and sides and made me say wow, this is pretty unrealistic.  The funniest thing is how MTV2 calls it an *** kicking competition lol. What I love about the UFC  on Spike is the fighting, it is very technical, of course in UFC you dont have to hold up rice cups or whatever they are while doing a horse stance or something. I am still trying to figure out what I like about Final Fu.  With respect to that dude that was gloating about his martial art being better than that other guy's American Karate, while I am not really sure what American Karate is, pssst, get real beating someone at tag and where you are restricted to body shots only much less is no reason to gloat about anything.


----------



## AceHBK (Jul 19, 2006)

evenflow1121 said:
			
		

> With respect to that dude that was gloating about his martial art being better than that other guy's American Karate, while I am not really sure what American Karate is, pssst, get real beating someone at tag and where you are restricted to body shots only much less is no reason to gloat about anything.


 
I agree his cockiness disturbs me.

The 30 second penalty for Matt W. to me wasn't even enough punishment.  I felt he should have been kicked off the show.    I feel bad as a MA to see this sort of attitude.  You some some who have no honor at all.  Being that you are on t.v with many watching, you would show some class and honor let alone respect.  I know his instructor must be embarassed by his attitude.


----------



## Hand Sword (Jul 19, 2006)

I watched it for the first time today. I thought the Blonde (Whitney?) was a cutie. Always wanted a girlfriend like that. But, the MA stuff was CRAP IMHO! Listening to them say how they can take a shot based on the fighting, and the complaining of hard they were hit.....PLEASE!


----------



## Christina05 (Jul 19, 2006)

I posted one of these in the mma section. And personally I was so looking forward to this show a whole month before it came out and yeah I see it as a total flop. I was so disappointed with the setup and the whole concept and the sad part about it is that it could be something great if it had a better concept so yeah your better off watching UFC.


----------



## Hand Sword (Jul 19, 2006)

I agree. That aside, Even a good point fighting match in a tournament has more realistic fighting than that crap!


----------



## FearlessFreep (Jul 20, 2006)

I finally saw it last night.  It was pretty bad.  The sparring matches were..I dunno...it seemed like early on one or both fighters would figure out that they could score the most points by just getting in close and slapping the other person as fast as possible. Looked pretty silly; nobody had much power or very good technique (althought that may be because they were parring by pretty limited rules) so it was hard to tell if the fighters just weren't that good, or whether they couldn't really do anything.  Actually, they really didn't look that good, either


----------



## AceHBK (Jul 21, 2006)

oK last night was ok.
I don't like how they saw one minute that u can aim anywhere from below the neck to the knee but then a guy got a warning for kicking to the hip.

I see many people say that the matches look sloppy but from what I have seen a lot of TKD fights look like this.  They generally look sloppy.  The reason for it looking worse on the show is that u get 2 pts for every punch while kicks to the leg and body only get 1 pt.  Therefore everyone wants to punch.

Whitney is a cutie and who wouldnt want a g/f that can kick some butt.


----------



## MMAfighter (Jul 21, 2006)

Maybe we should send someone from martial talk to represent us to the show and show them what REAL martial arts is hahaha. I bet Ernie reyes jr. could whoop em all.


----------



## AceHBK (Jul 21, 2006)

MMAfighter said:
			
		

> Maybe we should send someone from martial talk to represent us to the show and show them what REAL martial arts is hahaha. I bet Ernie reyes jr. could whoop em all.


 

:rofl: 
Im all in favor of that idea!


----------



## Nevada_MO_Guy (Jul 21, 2006)

It sure is a "pretty" show.  

The intro to the show...shows a fella working his way to the top of a building and hits and kicks to the head are shown, but they are not allowed in the actually fights on the show.


----------



## phlaw (Jul 22, 2006)

To me the show reminds me of WMAC Masters, without the crazy costumes.  None of them really impress me as martial artists, with the exception of Ernie.


----------



## painstain (Jul 22, 2006)

i've seen it twice. i have to say i liked it. it is point sparring allowing the watchers to see good clean technique. i know one guy is a 4th dan there is a hapkido guy, kunf fu, karate, and another i've never heard of. last night one guy actually used a drunken boxing style. i enjoy watching it and recomend it. where i am it comes on at 9pm on fridays.

with respect,
painstain


----------



## Nevada_MO_Guy (Jul 22, 2006)

painstain said:
			
		

> last night one guy actually used a drunken boxing style. i enjoy watching it and recomend it.


I saw that episode as well, he was the XMA guy. He switched it up by going to drunken boxing then monkey kung fu.

That episode was going good until the guy got a throat punch.


----------



## evenflow1121 (Jul 22, 2006)

That isnt drunken style, that is just some made up crap he probably picked up somewhere like the Dead or Alive Video Game, the footwork wasnt agile enough, in Drunken Boxing your footwork has to be agile in order to pick up power from ackward positions.  There is more to drunken boxing than that, and as far as that monkey thing he was doing, sort of reminded me of Bloodsport for a second there rofl.


----------



## AceHBK (Jul 22, 2006)

evenflow1121 said:
			
		

> That isnt drunken style, that is just some made up crap he probably picked up somewhere like the Dead or Alive Video Game,


 
LOL

Speaking of.  The guy Johnathan (talked bad about american karate) his bow is taken from the video game Tekken.  I think Jin Kazama does it.  :rofl:


----------



## Kenpobldr (Jul 22, 2006)

I watched two episods last night to give it the benefit of doubt and I was unimpressed.  I thought that it was pretty lame and I doubt that it will be picked up again for another season.  Some of the sparring was ok but I think that at least there should be headgear worn and headshots allowed.  I have tivod the show in hopes that it will improve.


----------



## Fluffy (Jul 24, 2006)

Well, I stopped watching it.  And I'm recommending my students to do so as well.  The entire show is a big let down.  The participants have skills, but the pathetic rules do not let them compete.


----------



## Andy Moynihan (Jul 24, 2006)

Like any other 'reality" show, I don't suppose there's any way we can get this stopped other than to vote with our tvs.

Such a shame.


----------



## Fluffy (Jul 24, 2006)

Andy Moynihan said:
			
		

> Like any other 'reality" show, I don't suppose there's any way we can get this stopped other than to vote with our tvs.
> 
> Such a shame.


 
Bingo!  And yes, a great idea - gone really bad, it's a shame!


----------



## painstain (Jul 24, 2006)

Like any other 'reality" show, I don't suppose there's any way we can get this stopped other than to vote with our tvs.

i recomend my students watch it, they come back intrested and asking questions which is a good thing. 

with respect,
painstain


----------



## Shaolinwind (Jul 27, 2006)

Flying Crane said:
			
		

> Like all "reality" TV shows, there is a desire to populate the show with young and attractive people who have a lot of flash and can do the fancy stuff that is turning some martial arts into more of a performance art.


 
I remember when I used to practice forms in the morning in a semi private room at a health club in Pittsburgh.  I was practicing 3 lines of Cotton fist, which uses double hammers, snake head strikes, crane beaks, willow leaf palms, inside chops, and only a couple "normal" punches.  The desk person stopped me as I was leaving and struck up conversation.  In our conversation, she said it didn't look like I was doing any attacks. The point is, to an untrained eye I was just dancing.

Considering this, I think that in order to really impress untrained people you have to do things they can understand.  If the show was everything we on MT would like, people like us would be the only watchers and advertisers would not be too pleased.


----------



## AceHBK (Jul 27, 2006)

Shaolinwind said:
			
		

> Considering this, I think that in order to really impress untrained people you have to do things they can understand. If the show was everything we on MT would like, people like us would be the only watchers and advertisers would not be too pleased.


 
Good point, didn't look at it that way.  Makes me think that if we had a show how would we really want it shown?


----------



## Nevada_MO_Guy (Aug 5, 2006)

Oh my,

Another episode was on with a different group of top martial artists.

In it there was an Olympic Tae Kwon Do girl going up against a normal everyday Tae Kwon Do'er. She was sure her skills were well above everybodies there and wouldn't have a problem sparing.

When she sparred, she kept her hands down and did not get very many points....so she lost.

Now the name calling and tears come.....she even called the Tae Kwon Do people Tae Kwon Dorks.....she ended up quiting and leaving the show.


----------



## FearlessFreep (Aug 5, 2006)

What...you expect an MTV production to have people of emotional maturity?


----------



## Shaolinwind (Aug 5, 2006)

FearlessFreep said:
			
		

> What...you expect an MTV production to have people of emotional maturity?


 
I really think they have a team of psychologists that profile people during their interview and report to MTV who is most likely to be a spaz.


----------



## matt.m (Aug 5, 2006)

At least the challenges are getting better.  Too bad that the sparring is l-a-m-0.  Next week is the last.


----------



## Andy Moynihan (Aug 5, 2006)

Better MA should die out forever than be reduced to this.


----------



## Fluffy (Aug 6, 2006)

I stopped watching the show, reading this thread is much more entertaining.


----------



## matt.m (Aug 10, 2006)

Fluffy said:
			
		

> I stopped watching the show, reading this thread is much more entertaining.


 
That is so funny.


----------



## Shaolinwind (Aug 10, 2006)

Fluffy said:
			
		

> I stopped watching the show, reading this thread is much more entertaining.


 
And I strongly suspect the thread will outlive the show.


----------



## ajs1976 (Aug 10, 2006)

You can go to www.mtv2.com and watch clips from the show.  Looks like they have most of the matches posted.


----------



## Fluffy (Aug 11, 2006)

doc clean said:
			
		

> You can go to www.mtv2.com and watch clips from the show. Looks like they have most of the matches posted.


 

I'd rather you tell me about them..............


----------



## IcemanSK (Aug 29, 2006)

I understand that Final Fu will not win any "People's Choice" Awards. I don't have tv, so I didn't watch it, but I have a question about the winner. His name is Daniel Sterling. I'm curious (for those who watched the show) how did come across? Did he come across cocky? Or did he carry himself well? I know he's an XMA guy, but he's also a great martial artist. I'm just curious how he carried himself.

Thanks


----------



## terryl965 (Aug 29, 2006)

IcemanSK said:
			
		

> I understand that Final Fu will not win any "People's Choice" Awards. I don't have tv, so I didn't watch it, but I have a question about the winner. His name is Daniel Sterling. I'm curious (for those who watched the show) how did come across? Did he come across cocky? Or did he carry himself well? I know he's an XMA guy, but he's also a great martial artist. I'm just curious how he carried himself.
> 
> Thanks


 
I thought he came across cocky myself, do you know him IcemanSK?
Terry


----------



## IcemanSK (Aug 29, 2006)

terryl965 said:
			
		

> I thought he came across cocky myself, do you know him IcemanSK?
> Terry


 
I can't say that I know him, I know of him & his reputation. He's part of the USCDKA & he was at the National Conference we had in May. He lead a class that was very good. I know only good things about him. I met him briefly & was a very nice guy. I do know that he's very competitive. Maybe for him, competitive comes off as cocky.

Thanks Terry, I was curious how he came across.


----------



## matt.m (Aug 29, 2006)

What a good take on a person man.  Seriously, it is always good to hear first hand knowledge about people other than just seeing on tv and making our own impression.


----------



## IcemanSK (Aug 29, 2006)

matt.m said:
			
		

> What a good take on a person man. Seriously, it is always good to hear first hand knowledge about people other than just seeing on tv and making our own impression.


 
What were your impressions of him, Matt?


----------



## terryl965 (Aug 29, 2006)

IcemanSK said:
			
		

> I can't say that I know him, I know of him & his reputation. He's part of the USCDKA & he was at the National Conference we had in May. He lead a class that was very good. I know only good things about him. I met him briefly & was a very nice guy. I do know that he's very competitive. Maybe for him, competitive comes off as cocky.
> 
> Thanks Terry, I was curious how he came across.


 
Iceman you know this was a TV show and it could just have been the way they used bits and pieces of the show, they never really show us the actual stuff but just bits and pieces.

I'm sure if GM Sells has him running some of the classes at the conference he is a great guy, so please do not j7udge by the way I took the show.

Thanks Your Brother
Terry


----------



## IcemanSK (Aug 29, 2006)

terryl965 said:
			
		

> Iceman you know this was a TV show and it could just have been the way they used bits and pieces of the show, they never really show us the actual stuff but just bits and pieces.
> 
> I'm sure if GM Sells has him running some of the classes at the conference he is a great guy, so please do not j7udge by the way I took the show.
> 
> ...


 
You're right Terry, tv has a way of making people "more interesting" by making a character out of them. Daniel is also something like 23 time world champion (forms/weapons). And there is certainly a fine line between confident & cocky. My experience with him is that he seemed like a good guy. If he was cocky on the show, maybe he is also that in real life sometimes, too. Lord knows I'm not the same guy in all situations.


----------



## terryl965 (Aug 29, 2006)

IcemanSK said:
			
		

> You're right Terry, tv has a way of making people "more interesting" by making a character out of them. Daniel is also something like 23 time world champion (forms/weapons). And there is certainly a fine line between confident & cocky. My experience with him is that he seemed like a good guy. If he was cocky on the show, maybe he is also that in real life sometimes, too. Lord knows I'm not the same guy in all situations.


 
Non of us are!
Terry


----------



## matt.m (Aug 29, 2006)

IcemanSK said:
			
		

> What were your impressions of him, Matt?


 
I thought he was a good MAist, I never judge a person so much just on their attitude or perception thereof.  TV let's you see what they want you to see for ratings sake.

Too often people see others as cocky when the person is just happy for an accomplishment.


----------

